# Western Washington Wolves?



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

“PHOENIX (AP) — The Arizona Game and Fish Commission has voted to support congressional action aimed at removing gray wolves from the federal endangered species list. 
The commission voted 4-1 after a lengthy meeting Saturday in support of federal legislation that would declare the wolves recovered and no longer in need of federal protections. 
The commission says it sees delisting the gray wolf as an opportunity to break through the gridlock that has stalled an effort to reintroduce the Mexican gray wolf, a subspecies of the gray wolf, along the Arizona-New Mexico border. 
The commission says it wants to work with every stakeholder and all who are willing to negotiate and seek solutions for the troubled Mexican gray wolf program. 
At last count, Arizona and New Mexico had just 42 Mexican gray wolves.”

Can I have some in my back yard too (Western Washington)?
They will do just fine along side the *****, opossums, beavers, coyotes and other fur bearers in my woods until they eat all the *****, opossums, beavers and coyotes.

The Grey Wolf is making inroads in Eastern Washington.
The Cascade Mountains will be no barrier to these critters.
I can just hear my liberal neighbors now “The wolves are eating all of the Trumpeter Swans. Whatever shall we do?”

You’ll never hear a squeak when the six-year-olds come up missing though.


----------



## radebaugh03 (Dec 18, 2010)

Many of us in eastern Washington adopted the '3-S policy' when we could no longer hunt cougars with dogs. We will use the same policy for the damn wolves!


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

"3-S policy"?
I'm a little slow.
K


----------



## radebaugh03 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry for not offering the definition.
By implementing the 3-S policy we are able to do our part in controlling the cougar and wolf population.
"Shoot em, Shovel em, Shutup".


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

10-4, loud and clear.
I personaly prefer .284 to .375 shovels.
Forh the really big ones...416 shovels.


----------



## radebaugh03 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good choices.. Excellent!


----------

